# NSMBWii Review



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, I picked it up.


Back from the grave is NSMB, but this time for Wii. With it's acceptable graphics and amazing co-op, you'll be stupid to not pick it up! This game has so many similarities to the DS version, but it's still quite original.

Features are:
-Yoshi!
-Dragon coins
-Save-a-Toad
-Items in the map
-You're fave Koopa Bros! Iggy! The works!
-Up to 4 Players (Co-op)
-And lastly, an arse kickin story mode

Dedicated to Master Crash who inspired me to pick this game up.

Short review because I'm on iPod, enjoy this and I shall answer any questions :3


----------



## Gnome (Nov 13, 2009)

I was gonna get it anyways. d:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 13, 2009)

Recommended, awesome game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't wait for it. It comes out Sunday here. I have it reserved at Toys R Us. (I work there, so I get a 10% discount, hehe.)


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Its out! WTF AM I DOING ON THE COMPUTER?!


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Its out! WTF AM I DOING ON THE COMPUTER?!


Only in Australia.


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What..

For once, Australia gets something.. first? 

Damn..


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, it's crazy. XD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

To me? weeeeeeeelly? I'm touched :'3


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 14, 2009)

> you'll be stupid to not pick it up!


More like stupid TO pick it up.


This game is a rent at best.  It's incredibly easy and you can run through it in about one sitting if you're determined enough.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> > you'll be stupid to not pick it up!
> 
> 
> More like stupid TO pick it up.
> ...


It is NOT incredibly easy. It's supposed to be one of the hardest Mario games since The Lost Levels.


----------



## Rawburt (Nov 15, 2009)

Easy or not, it looks incredibly fun, I might consider getting it.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 15, 2009)

well, i think i finally picked a christmas present


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 15, 2009)

I know I'm probably not the only one to say this, nor the only one who understands the situation, but this game would've really been awesome if it had online.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I know I'm probably not the only one to say this, nor the only one who understands the situation, but this game would've really been awesome if it had online.


Yeah, that does suck.
I mean, I honestly don't know if I'll get it, or even rent it. but for the fact it doesn't have an online function really does ruin it in a way.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay, I just got the game this morning, and I can tell you... IT'S *censored.3.0*ING AWESOME!! It's REALLY fun, and _really_ hard. Definitely a challenge. I *strongly* recommend it! And the box is really cool, too. XD *Goes back to playing* =D


----------



## Conor (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll probably get it next year, or rent it for a week this year.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> > you'll be stupid to not pick it up!
> 
> 
> More like stupid TO pick it up.
> ...


Easy?

Hilarious.

And you're making assumptions when you don't even have it.


And yes Aaron, I really expected online on this, but was dissapointed with it.

And aha, your NSMB sig inspired me Crash :'3


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been playing it for hours on end now, and I just can't believe how great it is! And it IS very challenging. I've been playing with my boyfriend, and we're in World 4 right now. But on the way we've lost so many lives, it's crazy. And I don't think I've _ever_ laughed so much while playing a game before. The co-op play is the most fun I've ever had with a video game, seriously. I daresay it's more fun than Brawl. Seriously guys, GET THIS GAME.


----------



## Away236 (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm buying a used one cause i'm cool like that. saving money. just for my parents. but it's really fun throwing your friends into oblivion


----------



## Silently (Nov 16, 2009)

I hate how people expect you to know what ridiculously long acronyms mean...


----------



## Micah (Nov 16, 2009)

NSMBWii is pretty challenging. I'm on World 3 and so far some of the levels have schooled me. The multiplayer is fun (though it's annoying to accidently bounce off someone's head), but it's nowhere close to Brawl.

Coin Battle is fun, and it lives up to the hype. I was able to walk my 8 year old sister through some levels by helping her out in Co-op.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 17, 2009)

The soundtrack of this game is also sexy.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/YbjZm65o2Vw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/YbjZm65o2Vw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> The soundtrack of this game is also sexy.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/YbjZm65o2Vw'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


I LOVE that theme!! I never used to like the Koopalings, but this game made them so awesome! Nintendo did a great job at bringing them back.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the koopalings are awesome.  It's neat to see them in 3D too.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 17, 2009)

Getting it!

Its an original 2D scroller folks! Its not suppose to be online! *censored.1.2*'s!
4 players, that are in the SAME room, is good enough.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Nov 17, 2009)

does it have wifi?


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 17, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Getting it!
> 
> Its an original 2D scroller folks! Its not suppose to be online! *censored.1.2*'s!
> 4 players, that are in the SAME room, is good enough.


See, I'm in a position where the majority of my friends are playing with their 360s and PS3s, and the only way I could play online is to get buddies here and over the internet to play with.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine should come in today. Again, only thing this game is missing is Wi-Fi.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the flipside, the only way I can ever play multiplayer is if I have friends over.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

People need to learn to be more social. >_>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 17, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> I hate how people expect you to know what ridiculously long acronyms mean...


GAH 4 LETTERS CAN'T BREATH... *ASPLODE!* 

it's only 4 letters in the acronym and if you still don't know what it means, okay fine...maybe if you read the topic you JUST might get it. <_<


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> People need to learn to be more social. >_>


I'm pretty social, it's just that, some can't travel all the way to freaking Ohio or something to go play a multiplayer game.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 17, 2009)

Beat it yesterday night 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Don't read if you didn't beat it yet</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Dammit, Giant Bowser really ticked me off Dx But you know, i think my little brother slowed me down :U</div>


----------



## Ricano (Nov 17, 2009)

They should put this again:
http://www.youtube.com/v/OA1IFbMEGjg&feature=related


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I've been playing it for hours on end now, and I just can't believe how great it is! And it IS very challenging. I've been playing with my boyfriend, and we're in World 4 right now. But on the way we've lost so many lives, it's crazy. And I don't think I've _ever_ laughed so much while playing a game before. The co-op play is the most fun I've ever had with a video game, seriously. I daresay it's more fun than Brawl. Seriously guys, GET THIS GAME.


Reasons as to why I should get this instead of Left 4 Dead 2 or something.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 17, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> They should put this again:
> http://www.youtube.com/v/OA1IFbMEGjg&feature=related


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">They did have Airships in the game</div>


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't get much from Tye, as I remember him saying that he only plays first party Nintendo and Sonic games or something.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. Reasons as to why this is actually a good game is all I want. IF anything, I'll just borrow the DS version from a friend.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> People need to learn to be more social. >_>


That's what school is for.

Unless you're home schooled ...


----------



## Thunder (Nov 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> The soundtrack of this game is also sexy.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/YbjZm65o2Vw'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


This was always one of my favorite themes from SMB3


----------



## Conor (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to wait till February to get this :|


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then get some friends that actually live in the same city as you. It's not hard...


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's the first 2D Mario platformer on a home console in 19 years, maybe? Or because it's extremely fun, and offers a great challenge? If you're still not sure, then go to the nearest GameStop (as much as I hate them >_>) and try it out there. They just replaced Wii Sports Resort with New Super Mario Bros. Wii.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Tip:* Finding someone who still gives a damn about Mario and the Wii in a world dominated by FPS and better games is pretty damn hard.

@Above Post: My Gamestop doesn't care about the Wii. =D


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then _make_ them care. Show them how great a Mario game can be.


Anyway, my boyfriend and I just beat the last boss, and all I can say is..._wow_. Nintendo did a FANTASTIC job making this game. The courses are crazy hard, the power-ups are awesome, the bosses are really cool, the music is wonderful, and the game itself is just beautiful. I won't give any spoilers, but I will say that the final boss is EPIC. And the credits...that surprised me. I've _never_ played a game with credits like _that_. It was awesome! XD Now we have to collect all the Star Coins from each world to gain access to the levels in World 9. We haven't been able to play any course in World 9 yet, but just by the map you can tell they'll be awesome. The amount of nostalgic elements they put in this game is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Pear (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is 2009, not 1985.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Tell me about it, my bro and i died a lot on that level D= So how did you beat the first Bowser? The ground pounding, fire flower, or the way you're supposed to?</div>


----------



## Caleb (Nov 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are so many good games coming out lately. Left 4 Dead 2, Modern Warfare 2, Assassins Creed 2, Dragon Age: Origins, and NSMBWII. So many sequels.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 17, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dun forget Uncharted 2


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your point?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">We just went under him and hit the switch. XD But we were _not_ expecting what happened next. o_o XD</div>


----------



## Pear (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is a game like this would greatly benefit from wi-fi,but Nintendo was too concerned about 4 year olds to include it.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I was expecting either Dry Bowser, or a big Bowser, but i didn't think he'd chase you through the stage D= I was kinda hoping you'd actually fight him at the end of the stage,  though</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Nintendo didn't include WFC because they wanted to focus on normal multiplayer. Y'know, the kind that brings people together, where everyone's in the same room. I never have liked online play as much as true face-to-face multiplayer. Besides, Mario games are more family-oriented games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one really cares anymore? Plus, most people I know either:

A) Got a Xbox 360 
B) Got a PS3

The only person who even mentions the Wii at my school is my crazy Chemistry teacher.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FPS are over-rated.

A good Mario game destroys a good FPS any day.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 17, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cracked version was released for Wii about a 2 weeks ago, smart guy.  Yes, I have played it.  Yes, I thought it was incredibly easy.  Yes, I beat the main storyline in about 2 days.  It's not worth 50 whole dollars in my opinion.


----------



## Pear (Nov 17, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I can't stand any Mario games. They are the epitome of cash ins. 
I never liked the good ones either, simply because I dislike platformers, and the story is a big part of a game for me, and it's non-existent in Mario.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 17, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the FPS though.  Any FPS made by Valve is awesome pretty much.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'm sorry but the princess is in another castle." Is the storyline to Mario.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you played it with other people? Because the difficulty (and fun) gets even better the more people you have playing.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 18, 2009)

Why is this SOOOOOOOOO popular?
It's JUST a remake of the DS version with better graphics and a FEW more features...


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 18, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 18 2009, 12:01:44 AM]Why is this SOOOOOOOOO popular?
> It's JUST a remake of the DS version with better graphics and a FEW more features...


It's actually a brand new game with different levels.


----------



## Fontana (Nov 18, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for the truth.


----------



## Micah (Nov 18, 2009)

NSMBWii is quite different from the DS version.

New levels, new challenges, rescue Toads, Koopalings, more worlds, new power-ups, lack of annoying shell and mega 'shroom, multiplayer, coin battles, playable Toads...


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you being sarcastic?
Because i hear its just like a replica.



> NSMBWii is quite different from the DS version.
> 
> New levels, new challenges, rescue Toads, Koopalings, more worlds, new power-ups, lack of annoying shell and mega 'shroom, multiplayer, coin battles, playable Toads...



Oh nevermind...

SO is it worth it to buy if you already have the DS version?


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 18, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 18 2009, 12:14:06 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not being sarcastic at all, whoever told you obviously hasn't played the game.  The graphics and some music are similar, that's it.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it worth getting if you have the DS version?


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 18, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 18 2009, 12:16:49 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't played it, but my friends have and they say it's the best wii game out so far.  I'd get it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Away236 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've only played it at my friend's house, but it actually poses a challenge. I don't know if it's just the controls I'm not used to, but it's not particularly easy.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk ill think about it.
Thanks for your insight.
I just gotta seperate the rumors from opinions from facts.


----------



## Micah (Nov 18, 2009)

It's a great game.

I wouldn't place it above FE:RD, Brawl, or Galaxy, but it is a close 4th behind them.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 18, 2009)

I just bought the game two days ago, and it's GREAT! It's definitely a challenge, harder than NSMB DS but it's hella fun and the controls are great. I like the new moves and items, but I REALLY want in the next Mario platformer is a Mega Mushroom and Wi-fi so you can play when your little siblings are tired of losing and you want someone to play with. Buy this game. Seriously.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 18, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 18 2009, 12:19:04 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a tip: don't listen to rumors. Go play the game for yourself and make _your own_ opinion.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, so we've unlocked four of the eight levels in World 9, and _damn_ are they hard. AND THERE ARE NO CHECKPOINTS!! Seriously, this game has a _ton_ of challenge.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 20, 2009)

I just got the game today but I haven't played it yet. I will soon, though!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">So, yesterday, i got all the star coins in World 8, World 9-8 was pretty fun, but there were big ass bullet bills D=</div>


----------

